# Günstiges Echolot mit GPS



## fischbär (19. März 2016)

Hallo

ich suche für den Süßwassereinsatz ein preiswertes Echolot. Ich würde gern Tiefenkarten erstellen, evtl. mit insight Genesis bzw. falls es eine software für den pc gibt. Zusammenführung mehrerer Fahrten ist da ein muß.
Da ich viel im Baggersee und der Elbe rumgurke, sollte es auch mit flachem Wasser gut zurecht kommen.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Lowrance sieht ja gut aus, aber ich Blicke durch deren Modellpalette nicht durch. Elite, Hook, Dsi, chirp. Hä? Was ist denn das beste? Über 250 darf es jedenfalls nicht kosten.
Apropos Chirp: bringt es das wirklich? Was ich bisher an Vergleichen gesehen habe war eher so lala. 
Und DSI: bedeutet das nur das es eine hohe Frequenz gibt oder ist das noch was spezielles?


----------



## tomsen83 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Dein Budget und deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen. Da musste Minimum das doppelte rechnen. Welche Displaygröße solls denn sein? Bei Lowrance kommt für dich die Elite Serie in Frage, ansonsten die helix Serie von Humminbird und dazu reefmaster nutzen. Alles aber deutlich über deinem Budget.
Ansonsten: lies dich erstmal intensiv in die Thematik ein, damit du ein wenig Mehr Überblick bekommst.


----------



## Shimanoxt (20. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Guck dir mal das Raymarine Dragonfly 4 Pro an.....


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Dein Budget und deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen. Da musste Minimum das doppelte rechnen. Welche Displaygröße solls denn sein? Bei Lowrance kommt für dich die Elite Serie in Frage, ansonsten die helix Serie von Humminbird und dazu reefmaster nutzen. Alles aber deutlich über deinem Budget.
> Ansonsten: lies dich erstmal intensiv in die Thematik ein, damit du ein wenig Mehr Überblick bekommst.



Ich habe mich eingelesen, und weiß durchaus wie ein Echolot funktioniert. Mir geht es darum, durch die Werbeversprechen der Hersteller durchzusehen: was bringt Chirp im praktischen Einsatz, was genau is Down-Vision? Was bitte an meinen Anforderungen passt denn nicht?
Ein Mark 4 Chirp kostet 129 Euro und erfüllt meine Anforderungen. Ich dachte nur, mir könnte jemand helfen, der eine gute Marktübersicht zur Zeit hat.
Ein


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Ok, ich denke, es wird entweder ein Elite 4-Chirp oder ein Dragonfly 4 Pro. Kann jemand was zu den Dingern sagen? Gibt es damit irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## tomsen83 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast was down view usw ist und wie dies funktioniert, hast du dich in die Thematik eben nicht genug eingelesen. Und wenn du dich mal schlau machst, Was nen Elite 4 (kostet übrigens auch 300+) von den Möglichkeiten, die.insight genesis bietet überhaupt umsetzen kann,wirst du schwer enttäuscht sein. Mal davon abgesehen dass nen 4er Display für nen Kombigerät einfach Quark is.
Aber mach ma, ich wünsch dir viel Freude beim experimentieren.

Nochmal zur Erläuterung :
Chirp ist einstellungsbedingt nicht immer zu bemerken, kann aber zu optimierten Ergebnissen führen (nicht in deiner Preisklasse)
Dsi bzw. DownVü etc. Arbeitet mit einer höheren Frequenz und bietet Die Möglichkeit, einen fokussierten "schmalen" Bereich deutlicher darzustellen. Hierzu mal die Google Bildersuche bemühen.


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Dein Beitrag ist leider wenig hilfreich für meine Suche. Wenn ich alles wüsste, bräuchte ich hier nicht mehr zu fragen!
Die Hersteller selbst sagen fast nie dazu, wie genau ihre Technik funktioniert. Dass ein 400 kHz Strahl enger ist, das ist mir schon klar. Aber erst jetzt habe ich auch gesehen, dass da Fächerstrahlen statt Rundstrahlen verwendet werden. Und Deine Aussage, dass Chirp in der Preisklasse nichts bringt, ist doch schon mal was! Danke!
Es spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ich mit einem 1500 Euro Sonar bessere Ergebnisse bekomme. Denn soviel gebe ich für die paar Angeltouren im Jahr ganz sicher nicht aus. Ich suche schlicht das beste Angebot bei den günstigen Geräten.
Selbst mit den billigen kann ich bei Insight Genesis kostenlose Tiefenkarten erstellen, und das reicht mir. Ja mir reicht sogar mein Deeper, auch wenn der bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten schnell an die Grenze kommt.
Insight Genesis nutzt eh nur den 200 kHz Kanal und kein DSI oder sonstigen Schnulli.
Ich denke ich nehme das Lowrance Hook 4 GPS, also im Prinzip das Elite 4 GPS. Für 270 Euro inkl. 4-Frequenz Transducer ist das ein guter Deal. Wie groß das Display ist ist mir auch egal, ist ein kleiner Schlauchbötchen, hey, was will man da mit ner riesigen Konsole?
Das Raymarine ist sicher technisch weitaus besser, aber bis ich da eine sinnvolle Kartenlösung habe, sind nochmal 100 Euro weg, und dann ist es mir einfach zu teuer. Früher haben die Leute auch ihre Fische gefangen, und da waren selbst solche Echolote der pure Luxus:
http://www.lidl.de/de/garmin-fishfinder-echo-101-mit-schwinger/p192884


----------



## armine92 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Die Kartenerstellung beim Raymarine ist doch recht simpel. Einfach die Navionics App laden und die macht es dann alles 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich habe in deine Anfrage wohl etwas zuviel "Naivität" rein interpretiert. Sollte nicht als Angriff gedacht werden. 

Vielleicht noch kurz zur Modellpalette bei Lowrance:

Elite HDI - Auslaufmodell, kaum noch erhältlich, eigentlich nur gebraucht. Teilweise Probleme mit Abstürzen und verzögerter Reaktionszeit. Ansonsten solides Gerät. Echo/ Plotter und DSI
Elite Chirp - Nachfolger der HDI-Serie mit Chirp, mittlererweile auch Auslaufmodell, Rest siehe oben
Elite Hook - ersetzt in der Modellreihe das Chirp. Noch keine näheren Erfahrungswerte bekannt, da erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt
Elite Ti - neue Serie, ergänzt das Hook nach oben hin und das HDS Gen3 nach unten

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nach einem gebrauchten Elite 5 HDI oder Chirp schauen. Bzw. leg noch 150 drauf und schau Dir das Gerät mal an. Hier hast du auch gleich das komplette Gedöns außen rum dazu. Die hierbei enstehenden Kosten summieren sich nämlich auch durchaus...

Glaub mir, die Displaygröße ist dir nicht egal! Mit nem 4er Display kriegst du Augenkrebs. Ein geteilter Bildschirm und die gleichzeitige Anzeige von Plotter und Echo  ist faktisch sinnlos. Stell dir mal vor du willst dir das alles auf deinem Handy angucken...

Ich weiß wie dolle man was haben will und das dann alles ganz schnell gehen soll, aber ich kann Dir wirklich nur empfehlen, noch nen paar Taler zurückzulegen und dir für deine Anforderungen kein 4er Gerät zu kaufen.


----------



## Inni (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Hi,

wobei man auf dem Handy noch was erkennen würde. Mein S6 zB hat eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440, ein 4er Echo 480 x 272.
Ein 4er macht zur Tiefenanzeige sicher Sinn, Karte auf geteilten Bildschirm ist glaube sinnlos ... 
Mein 5er ist da unterstes Limit und ein Kompromiss, das ich es auf dem Boot nutze und eventuell auch mal auf das Belly schnallen könnte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313836 

Und bedenke, das Du für Accu, Tasche, Ladegerät und Geberstange auch noch mal 150,- los bist.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Deswegen sag ich ja, dass seine Anforderungen und sein Budget schlicht nicht zusammen passen. Auch wenn man das nicht hören möchte...


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps! Ich habe noch ein günstiges Elite 4 Chirp gefunden. Das werde ich mal als erste Option testen. Mal sehen wie sich das so schlägt. Das war nicht viel teurer als der Ebay Gebrauchtpreis.
Wenn es gut läuft, behalte ich es, wenn nicht, sammle ich Erfahrung und schaue was mir persönlich wichtig ist, verkaufe es wieder und kaufe dann etwas, was mir besser gefällt. Aber erstmal abwarten. Kartenplotter auf dem Bildschirm brauche ich nicht wirklich. Ich drucke mir die Karte aus und laminiere sie. Ohne Touchscreen macht das auf so einem Winzding eh keinen Sinn.
Navionics App: stimmt. Aber das Gerät kostet schon 400, plus 100 für die App, das wird mir alles zu teuer.


----------



## Inni (21. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Hi,

vielleicht noch ein Tip:
Bei uns im laden kann man Echos ausleihen. Wenn man dann ein Echo im Laden kauft, wird die Leihgebühr gegen gerechnet. So könntest Du mal durch probieren und dann ein passendes nehmen, ohne zu viel Geld investiert zu haben.

Und schau mal bei Insight Genesis nach, bei der Free Version bist Du limitiert was die Logdaten, Länge, zusammenführen etc.. angeht. Auch brauchst Du zwingend ein rechner mit I-net Verbindung. Bist also im Urlaub eingeschränkt. das war der Grund warum ich Garmin genommen habe, da sehe ich alles sofort, das macht alles das Echo #6


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Heute ist das Elite 4 gekommen, wurde aber gleich als Hook 4 Chirp geliefert. Scheint irgendwie identisch zu sein. Oder ist jemandem ein Unterschied zwischen Hook 4 Chirp und Elite 4 Chirp aufgefallen?
Bisher habe ich es nur im Demo-Modus laufen gelassen, aber da kann man sich ja schon schön die Einstellungen anpassen und den Bildschirm aufteilen.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich von der Funktionsvielfalt sehr beeindruckt bin. Da kann man ja wirklich alles einstellen! Ich habe jetzt links eine Karte als schmalen Streifen und rechts zwei Sonarcharts. 83 kHz und 800 kHz. Das sieht wirklich super aus! Die Auflösung des Displays ist sehr gering, aber die Ablesbarkeit und die Größe sind (für meine jungen Augen) super! Wer vorn im Boot mitfährt, ja für den ist es sicherlich nicht so gut abzulesen ;-)
Also dass das Display so prima ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich dachte da kommt der billigste Chinakram den sie für ein paar Euro kaufen konnten, da die Auflösung ja so lumpig ist. Ist aber völlig ok so. Mal schauen, ob ich es morgen mal ans Boot schraube und eine Runde drehe.


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Ich habe es heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein tatsächlich auf die Elbe geschafft. Ich bin total begeistert! Das Echolot ist ja der Oberknaller!
Ich habe den Trip geloggt und dann gleich bei GoFree hochgeladen. Hat super funktioniert. In einer halben Stunde hatte ich meine Tiefenkarte. Für den Kartenplotter habe ich mir eine eigene Karte aus OpenStreetMap erstellt. Funzt und sieht top aus. Mit der Bildschirmaufteilung links Plotter und rechts zwei Echolote übereinander sehe ich soweit alles sehr gut. Notfalls kann man ja auch die zwei Echolotcharts nebeneinander klatschen.
Das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt: eine kostenlose Software um sich die reinen Sonar-Charts anzuschauen. Insight Genesis macht das zwar, aber ich kann nichts skalieren.
Reefmaster ist dagegen sehr nett, aber halt teuer.

Wenn ich gleich mal zwei Fragen bezüglich des Echolotergebnisses stellen dürfte: Im angehängten Bild aus der Mitte der Elbe (zur Zeit leichtes Hochwasser, relativ trüb, 7 Grad kalt) sieht man oben den Mid-Freq Chirp und unten das Downscanbild. 
Die Ripples auf dem Grund, woher kommen die? Ist das die Strömung, die den Boden umwälzt? In Buhnen gibt es das nicht... Ich bin gleichmäßig und langsam gefahren, Seegang war minimalst.
Und dann die "Fischsicheln" im normalen Echo: was ist das? Das sind doch nie und nimmer Fische, oder? Im Hauptstrom bei 7 Grad? Die Echos sind nur ganz leicht, aber schon echt. Irgendwas reflektiert den Schall.
Als klares Echo habe ich nur einen großen Räuber an einer Buhnenspitze gefunden... Im Downscan hingegen gab es Brassen (?) in den Buhnen im Strömungsschatten.
Und dann die "Wolken" am Grund im Downscan: was ist das? Dreck? Wieso ist das Downscan allgemein so grisselig? Trübes Wasser?

Im rechten Bild mal das, was ich für Brassen in einer Buhne halte. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## hechtomat77 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Moin,
Du solltest auf jeden Fall die Empfindlichkeit runter stellen. Du hast viel zu viele Störsignale drauf, deshalb ist das Bild auch so "grisselig". 
Einfach so weit runter stellen bis du keine Störsignale mehr im Mittelwasser hast, dann wieder auf Auto stellen.


----------



## fischbär (31. März 2016)

*AW: Günstiges Echolot mit GPS*

Hi,

genau so habe ich es auch am Gerät eingestellt. Ich hatte nur absichtlich den Gain in Reefmaster hochgedreht, um die Störungen sichtbar zu machen. Ich frage mich, was das ist. Sie sind jedenfalls stationär relativ zum treibenden Boot, schwimmen also nicht aktiv gegen den Strom. Es sind also irgendwelche Feststoffteile. Nur was? Sind das vielleicht kleine Fische die sich mittreiben lassen?
Die "Nebelschwaden" am Grund entsprechen übrigens einem ähnlichen Bild, als wenn ich nochmal durch meine Schraubenspur fahre. Nur dann eben an der Oberfläche. Scheint also irgendeine Art kleinster Partikelchen oder Bläschen zu sein.

Ich bin übrigens sooo happy mit dem Ding! Habe gestern drei Stunden lang die Buhnen hier gemappt, da sind wirklich schöne Tiefenkarten rausgekommen! Ein Glück, dass ich nichts teureres gekauft habe. Das Ding kann viel mehr als ich gebraucht hätte. Als Tiefenkartensoftware probiere ich aktuell mit Reefmaster herum. Insight ist nicht so toll, insbesondere was die Sonar-Logs angeht.

Ein Tipp aber: benutzt bloß nicht den Standby / Stop Sonar Modus. Alle Daten danach kann Reefmaster und Insight Genesis nicht importieren! Nur Navionics Chart, und das liest nur den GPS-Track und nicht die Sonardaten. Grrrrr....


----------

